# Derelict Cottage Near Ledbury, Herefordshire, Jan 2012



## Jackworcester (Jan 8, 2012)

After driving past this place loads of times since I moved down to Ledbury about 10 years ago, I've only just realised that the cottage was there sat on the roadside. Its become more into view now that the current owners have cut back the undergrowth, trees and bushes that kept it from view. The cottage appears to be undergoing some preparation for refurbishment, with it being secured from internal viewing, although I did manage to poke my lens through a gap in the back door to get a couple of snaps of the interior.


----------



## highcannons (Jan 8, 2012)

Cor! They have their work cut out!


----------



## smiler (Jan 8, 2012)

That looks interesting, I enjoyed it, Thanks.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 8, 2012)

That's really nice. Great to see an old pump too...that's quite a find. Cheers.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jan 8, 2012)

blimey, do people still live in Ledbury or is it all derelict??

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jackworcester (Jan 8, 2012)

The place is more like a large retirement home, I think i'm one of the youngest here!


----------



## evilnoodle (Jan 8, 2012)

Lovely. It sure is going to need some work. The very best of luck to them, whoever they are!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice one, it's lovely to regularly pass a building you've photographed.
Oh and well done for getting a report up so soon


----------



## maximus (Jan 9, 2012)

Blimey I think its passed it tbh!


----------



## Jackworcester (Jan 9, 2012)

just a few more pics....


----------



## thomsketch (Jan 10, 2012)

hi Jack, nice to see someone else from ledbury on here, great pics, is this out towards bosbury? ive just posted some pics of the old school canteen in ledbury! feel free to look


----------



## Jackworcester (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey Thom, its the other direction, its out on the Ross road before you get to the Preston Cross roundabout.


----------



## rustyoldmini (Jan 10, 2012)

Great photos  Next time I'm on the way to Hereford I'm going to make sure I check this place out


----------



## st33ly (Jan 11, 2012)

There's no privacy on that loo haha.


----------



## Jackworcester (Jan 11, 2012)

bit drafty too, sooo windy it blew the loo roll away!


----------



## bonniemcprice (Jan 31, 2012)

That's going to be a big job! Good luck to them!


----------



## Em_Ux (Feb 1, 2012)

What a lovely building!

Thanks for posting


----------

